
Ask HN: Robhinhood portfolio tracker - westonplatter0
I use robhinhood here and there. I&#x27;d like a way to create weekly reports on how I did. Nothing complex, just a simple report showing me positions over the last week and how I did rolling it all up into a single Profit&#x2F;Loss number.<p>Any tools that you really like and&#x2F;or use?
======
anoncoward111
Why not just do it manually? Surely you aren't opening hundreds of positions a
week?

~~~
westonplatter0
10-20 trades a week gets to be a lot.

